

Freelan is a P2P VPN (free sofware) - vmorgulis
http://www.freelan.org/

======
mackenzielaffer
Not every country allows Peer-To-Peer (P2P) file-sharing. Ivacy makes P2P
file-sharing easy and accessible for everyone in any region around the globe.
More Visit [http://www.ivacy.com](http://www.ivacy.com)

